# Pastry Cream



## niconico101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I'm an operator, not a chef so any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

I'm looking to include cream filled churros. I would like to fill them with chocolate, dulce de leche and cream. My questions are about the cream. Can I use the stuff that they use to fill eclairs with? Is that called Pastry Cream or Bavarian Cream? If it's pastry cream, can I buy that pre-made? I searched in my local restaurant depot and Jetro and they don't see to carry it, so now I'm concerned that it maybe something that can't be kept and has a very short shelf life. 

I live in south florida in case someone around here know where to find it. Thanks everyone. 

Nico.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Pastry cream is what you're looking for. It's basically pudding.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nico,

Many forulas for cream. Not that hard. But if you are looking for something premade or shelf stabile find your local

bakery supply house. They carry many kinds for your use and donuts etc.

If there is a Bakemark or Sysco, they'll have it. Drop by the donut shop and ask them where to get the best deal.

Good luck

Panini


----------



## niconico101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you. I'll check it out.


----------



## niconico101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you Panini. This is really helpful. Bakemark is about three hours away but sysco is about 40 miles from my business which is not too bad. The restaurant depot doesn't carry it so I have no other choice. I'll give them a call tomorrow and subscribe if they have it. If not, I'll ask around my local bakeries. 

Many, many thanks. 

Nico.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It also comes canned and in plastic pouches/  Whats better about these is that they last longer then what you can make from scratch. Theirs contain stabilizers and preservatives.


----------



## niconico101 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's great news. I'm sure they must be kept refrigerated. But should I keep them in the freezer?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nico,

Believe it or not, some of these fillings are shelf stable. They can actually stay out.

It probably will be non dairy and some chemicals. Don't be expecting a real pastry cream

taste. On the other hand there are ways to beef it up.

Jeff

BTW, I'm Not sure where you are, but I think you would be better off with a bakery supply. Years back I did some Tech work for

the Miami show. I met with people from Puratos, Medina, abc. They must be in your area.


----------



## niconico101 (Sep 20, 2011)

I took your advice and contacted a local bakery / distributor. I'm going to buy the kind that I only need to add milk to. Imported from france. It seems a bit expensive though. 74 dollars for 22 pounds. What do you think of the price?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It happens to be one of the best,it can be used to make other desserts to


----------



## niconico101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Got it. I'll go with it then. Thanks again. 

Nico.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nico,

Is this a cold process? Or do you need to cook the milk?

A big favor to ask. Can you post the method. How much milk to mix.

I am interested in the food cost of the product. weight

TIA

Jeff


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Paninii ! If this is same product I used from France, It also makes a fantastic and consistant Creme Brulee   Ed


----------

